# Killifish suitable for planted aquarium?



## Out_to_Sea (Jun 27, 2007)

Alright,
So recently I'v fallen in love with killifish, even though so far all I have 3 not-so-spectacular-but-still-pretty golden killi's. My brother, who owns a LFS, is going to help me eventually build and set up a planted tank, and I was hoping to put fish in it. Would killi's do alright in a planted tank, or would there be problems? Thanks!


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 17, 2007)

I keep Killi fish in a planted 29 gallon and have never had an issue with it.....


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I have heard they like to jump so a lid would help.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Killies, would look so much Prettier when it is in a planted tank, the green surrounding and a blast of red and blue swimming around


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I've heard that killis will hide most of the time in a planted tank....anyone with experience notice this?


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 17, 2007)

If you have fish in any aquairum I would suggest a lid. I have not experienced any of my killies trying to hide in the plant life. I have found that the plants, having a black background, and having a dark substrate has really made the color of my fish pop. They are so much brighter and colorful.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

I tried killies, found they loved to jump - good tight lid, or carpet crunchies. Learned it the hard way, one out of four was there after a couple of weeks.

I also learned that even little killies loooooove shrimp - and much bigger shrimp than you'd think they'd be able to eat. Expensive lunch for that one remaining female one day.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I've kept several species in planted tanks and they've done well. A few of them even reproduced to produce adult fish. As long as you keep a lid and forget about shrimp, you'll be fine.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I'd agree with the comments of the others! A tight fitting lid is pretty much essential. I lost a male Aphyosemion bivitattum 'Funge' through a small gap in a lid and now put floss in the gaps for cables etc.

Some species can be shy, but most will soon get used to things and be out all the time. I'd recomend the non-annual species for most tanks as they will lay their eggs in the plants. I've got Epiplatys dageti 'Nkwanta GH96' in a two foot heavily planted tank with Apistogramma eremnopyge and Eques pencilfish and they are braver and more visible than the other two species! All of my other killis are in planted tanks too, even the rearing tanks have plants in like moss, floating plants and java ferns.

I'd really recomend the Epiplatys species or Fundulopanchax gardneri to start with. My Fp.gardneri 'Nsukka Gold' breed in my nano tank and look amazing!


----------

